# After the Storm



## Clydesdales

For those who have read my first story _"A story for everyone" _I promised you a second book following on from the one above...which I will get too...

Meanwhile here is one I wrote awhile ago. I will copy and paste a bit from my computer each day.



*After the Storm*
_The rain poured and belted down on the roof and bonnet of my Ute. I was furious; the Ute had all of a sudden conked out, and the fuel tank gauge was sitting on empty, when I had filled it only two hours before, lucky I had a jerry can in the tray. I grabbed my Akubra from the dash and got out; I was soaked within seconds, but I didn’t care; tears rolled down my cheeks and I half choked on every breath. Grabbing the jerry can I poured the contents into my fuel tank, then slamming the cap back on I tossed the can into the tray and climbed back in the Ute. I turned the key and swore as it choked and spluttered._
_“Start you mongrel” I spat slamming my fist on the dashboard._
_Finally it burst to life and lurched forward. My phone that was sitting on the passenger seat started ringing, I glanced over to see who it was then I glared out the windscreen and tried to ignore it, but the ringing seemed to get louder, and began driving me mad; I took my eyes off the road for one moment as I reached over to get it, then the Ute began to aqua plane to the right side of the road. I could hardly see out my window but I knew that on the right side the road dropped; it was a big steep drop that happened to be filled with Gum trees and boulders; know that if I went down there I would never make it out alive. I clutched the steering wheel and tried to think, I knew the brakes would be useless and I was supposed to try ride it out, but I only had one option that would keep me alive, and that was to try and turn left, the danger in that was I could cause it to flip and then I would really be dead. Closing my eyes my whole life seemed to flash before me, but I couldn’t make much of it out, then with my heart in my mouth I thrust the steering wheel to the left and prayed that it would work. Relief filled me as I felt the Ute lurch toward the opposite side of the road, but then, there was only the sound of the rain, and no longer the sound of the wheels on the road, I felt the colour drain from my face, then there was a sickening thud, I slammed up against the steering wheel, and my world started spinning then there was nothing….. “Emma”! Someone yelled desperately. “Emma can you please answer me…. God let her be alright” My head was burning and I was scared but I managed to yell some sort of reply. A couple of seconds later a pair of strong hands wrapped around mine. “Are you hurt badly?”_
_My fear of doctors took over my real answer “Nope, just a bit bruised and scared, but I’m alright please take me home”_


----------



## Clydesdales

“Emma….Emma wake up matey” A deep voice said.
I opened my eyes to see Joshua Middy staring down at me with big round concerned brown eyes. I looked around me and blinked trying to remember where I was; I was on a comfy couch facing a crackling fire with a pair of muddy boots drying on the hearth. It had been four days since the accident. Josh had been watching me like a hawk, always insisting that I let him take me to the hospital; but he didn’t force me to, because he understood my fear of doctors; after my sister had died of unknown causes on the operating table I had stayed well away of them.

“You were whimpering in your sleep” He said

I sat up and ran hand through my hair. “I was having a flash back” I told him.
I glanced at my swollen wrist and wiggled my fingers. 

“Well your safe at home, but I still want to take you into hospital” He said gently feeling my forehead. 

“Oh I’m fine, just got a foggy memory” I said sighing heavily. “How long have you been sitting there?” I asked 

“Oh about an hour” He answered

“Why” 

Josh smiled “Because you looked so beautiful lying there”

I smiled and made myself get up; not thinking about how disgusting I must look, I was wearing leggings and a pink polka dot skivvy, my hair was pulled into a sloppy pony tail and my face must look like a wreck. 
“Has there been much rain?” I asked.

“Yes, the dams are full and the creek has burst its banks” Josh replied. “The mud is real thick and everywhere, so the boss has had a ball with his dozer, re-creating the roads and building a makeshift creek bank, so it doesn’t flood the flats”

I sighed heavily “I’m going to be so board, not being able to do anything”

“At least you’re alive” Josh laughed.

I managed to laugh; he was right, and if he hadn’t found me I would still be lying unconscious in my Ute.

“Do you remember your dog?” He asked.

I thought for a while; I remembered a Red Heeler but no name came to my mind. “What is its name?”

“Blue, he is a Red Heeler” Josh smiled

“What are you going to do next?” I asked before he could ask anymore questions.

Josh ran his hand through his brown hair “I’m about to feed some steers, and you’re going to stay here and rest matey” 

I looked at him pleadingly “Pweeze” I said making my eyes round.

He shook his head and smiled “Alright but get some warmer gear on, it’s bloody cold out there”

“Thank-you” I said dragging myself off the couch.


----------



## Clydesdales

….




I slowly drove the Ute in a big circle around the massive paddock, as Josh stood on the tray in the pouring rain throwing hay out to all the white headed Hereford steers.
When I first sat behind the wheel, I filled with panic but Josh didn’t rush me instead he reminded me how everything worked, and that if I needed to get out he would take over. I didn’t want to make a fool out of myself in front of him so even though I felt sick I drove down the lane gripping the steering wheel for dear life, even though I knew that there was no drop down the mountain side I could have sworn I felt the Ute spinning toward it.
By the time I had got to the paddock my breathing was loud and fast, my hands were gripping the steering wheel, but the rest of me was shaking.
Josh banged the roof of the Ute, letting me know that he was finished. I braked and pulled the handbrake up. My head was spinning and I felt beads of sweat drop off my head; in my mind was the world whirling around me outside the Ute’s window and we were getting closer to the edge of the cliff.


“Bloody hell that’s cold rain” Blowing his hands.


I was frozen, my hands wouldn’t let go of the wheel; in my mind all I could see was the world spinning and all I could hear was the thudding and crashing as the Ute spun out of control.


Josh reached over and put his hands on mine “Emma, are you okay” He asked


----------



## Clydesdales

“No” I said without thinking of anything except the spinning Ute, and then I burst into tears, uncontrollable tears that I had been holding in for a long time.


Josh scooted over and wrapped his arms around me “It’s alright to cry” He said


“I can’t get the accident from my mind” I choked 



“Don’t you worry now just take you time, take deep breaths slowly” Josh soothed.


I did as he said; slowly taking deep breaths I pushed the memory out of my mind. Josh ran his hand over my head and hugged me until my sobs had stopped and my breathing was silent.


“Want me to drive?” He asked


“Yes please…I don’t think I’m ready yet” I said.


“You will be, it will just take some time and a bit of patience” Josh said.


We swapped seats and Josh drove back up to the house. Tom’s Ute was parked out the front, my heart skipped a beat. I hadn’t seen him since the accident and I didn’t really want to either. For some reason he was why I crashed but I couldn’t remember why; what I did remember was that he didn’t love me anymore. 



“I’m going to talk to the boss about which mob we need to sell” Josh said helping me out of the Ute “You right to get yourself inside?”


“Umm… yes thanks” I mumbled trying to control my breathing and the unwanted tears that were welling in my eyes.


Josh gave my arm a squeeze “You hang in there mate”


----------



## Clydesdales

I nodded and waited by the gate until he had walk out of sight, then I slowly walked through the puddles and up the footpath; once I reached the door a cold feeling crept over me. I clasped the door handle and pushed it open as if I was getting cover from machine gun fire. A stunned Tom stood in the middle of the hallway staring at me as if I was the enemy coming toward him.


“Oh hi” He said dryly 



I couldn’t help notice the surprised look on his face.


“I heard you tried to kill yourself” He sneered.


I rolled my eyes “No I did not”
Maybe I did, I actually couldn’t remember. I was sure I didn’t but then maybe I was so mad that I wanted to? Even if that was the case then I wasn’t about to give him the satisfaction of being right.


“Whatever” He said stepping into his room.


I really wanted to know what went wrong and why he was being such a jerk.
I outlined the flower on the table cloth and thought back.
“My Ute wouldn’t start, I put in fuel, then I got back in and the phone rang, when I looked at the number I got extremely mad, and I wouldn’t answer it…..then I went out of control and that’s about it” I said out loud hoping it would help me think further back.
I head was spinning and the lump in my throat started to choke me. What had happened? I felt alone and confused, if only I could remember, if only I didn’t crash.


Tom came into the kitchen and headed over to the fridge completely ignoring me as I stared directly at him with round eyes wondering what had caused everything in the first place. Tom pulled out a coke can and some kind of food then walked straight past me and plonked himself on the couch pulling his phone out from his pocket; I watched him thumb a message to someone, cringing each time he made some kind of lovey-dovey noise every time he read the reply. What did I see in him in the first place to even consider going out with him? There wasn’t an answer because he had changed from back then…that was when he was a kind sweet person who did care for me, he always sent me messages and took me on sunset rides and that was why I loved him but now he was a cold person. Maybe these were his true colours. Not being able to handle anymore I got up and charged to my room holding back a sob, in frustration and anger I grabbed whatever picture of Tom that I could and ripped it into small pieces.


----------



## Clydesdales

Two days later I was sitting on the couch with a Cuppa, trying to remember what happened before the crash, before I even got into the Ute. The more I tried to think the more my head hurt, but it was slowly coming back. The last memory was a phone call to Tom.


_“Hi Tom”_
_
_
_“Emma, what’s up?”_
_
_
_“I’m about to take Dolly for a ride and I was wondering if you would like to saddle up Macca and come along?” I asked._
_
_
_“Sorry Em I’m busy right now, but how about I take you for a drive tonight, to make up for it” He said softly._
_
_
_I smiled to myself, he was so sweet!_
_“It’s a date” I replied “Love ya”_
_
_
_“I love you more” He said, his voice was slightly distracted._
_
_
_“Ooroo” I said hanging up and shoving my phone into my coat pocket._
_
_
_“Now Dolly where was I” I said scratching her wither._
_
_
_Dolly blew through her nose and tossed her beautiful head about._
_I reached into my tube to get her saddle blanket, but it wasn’t there, so I checked the small adjoining tack shed, but it wasn’t there either. I must have left it at the house after I fixed the stitching last night._
_
_
_“Hold on Dolly I’ll be back in a jiffy” I mumbled._
_
_
_I jogged back to the house, then that was it nothing until the crash._


----------



## Clydesdales

The door banged open and I heard someone walk quickly down the hall then stop abruptly; turning I saw Laura staring at me. My face split into a big grin, I hadn’t seen her since I got back. I had missed her, she was like my soul mate we did everything together and told each other everything.


“Laura” I said rushing over to her and giving her a big hug.


Laura hesitated before hugging me back_._
_“*A*_re you okay?” She asked stepping back.


“Other than post traumatic amnesia, I’m fine. The last memory before the crash is me ringing Tom to ask if he wanted to come for a ride”


“So you don’t remember why you were mad” She said surprised.


“Nope” I said half smiling.


“Ha” She said with a hint slyness coming out.


“Can you tell me anything?” I asked “Please”


She shrugged “You had a fight”


“With whom… who was I fighting with?” I asked slightly shaking her.


“That would be telling wouldn’t it” She snorted.


“Come off it Laura” I snapped.
_What is wrong with her and Tom?_
_
_
She shoved her hands into her pockets “Look if you don’t remember then it’s not my place to tell”


I stared at her with my jaw dropped. Usually she was the nicest person in the world, helped me with everything, why was she being such a cow?


“I’m leaving” She said sheepishly


“What!” I gasped. “For good or are you just leaving just for today?”


“I’ve accepted a hairdressing job” She said quietly.


I could tell she was embarrassed.
“What about our dream?” I asked “We were going to run an Angus stud and farm together for the rest of our lives…we have since fourth grade”


Laura shook her head “Farming just isn’t my thing”


I was lost for words; I would never have imagined Laura as a hairdresser.


“When are you leaving?”


“Um right now…just getting my last bag” She said avoiding my eyes.
A horn outside tooted.


“I’ve got to go…bye” Laura said running to her room.
I stood alone in the hallway for a good fifteen minutes with my mind whirling. I badly needed fresh air; pulling on my coat, hat and boots, I walked out into the light drizzle. I stood there not thinking for ages.


----------



## Clydesdales

“Emma, what the flaming hell are you doing?” Josh called from the horse area. 

“Oh I don’t know” I called back “Wishing the rain would just wash me away”
I saw him frown and tied up his beautiful black horse and then he walked over to me.

“What happened?” He asked.

I told him what Laura said and how she was moving away.
“I feel dumb, alone, and bloody confused”

He held my chin up “You’re not dumb Em” He said “I’m here twenty four seven if you need me. I can’t tell you what happened, but you need to forget Tom and Laura…they are your past now”

I didn’t know what he meant but I didn’t argue because whatever it was he must be right.

“Don’t worry about trying to pick up all your jobs for a while” He said. “Just take it easy”

“No I need to keep busy” I said staring into the paddocks watching the cows surround a tractor that was carrying a roll of hay.

“If you promise to just stick with light duties” He said

I nodded my head ready to agree with anything as long as I was doing something.

“Left overs for tea” Josh said glancing at his watch.

We walked to the kitchen and I helped set the table; once seated I poured sauce all over my chops, I was starving and it looked so delicious I never realised what a good cook Josh was, maybe he could keep the job.

“Your new horse is pretty” I said remembering the black horse.

“Thanks…he’s a good boy, works hard and loves cows” He laughed.

The door slammed and Tom thumped into the kitchen, he dished up a plate and sat down without even saying G’day. When he saw me his face went to a shade of red like he was flustered and embarrassed, to be in my presence.
I slowly ate the food on my plate; I glanced at Josh who had a stony look on his face. The silence was so thick I could hear my heart as if it were connected to a boom box; for some reason I felt like I didn’t know Tom and he was a complete stranger. I had been so happy when I was with Josh, but now with Tom I felt a dark cloud come over me and I didn’t know why; when with Josh I felt complete, but I had never felt like that with Tom when he was my boyfriend what was the tension between us about? If only the fog that had filled my brain would rise and then I would understand these strange feelings.

“I’ve handed in my resignation” Tom said through a mouthful of potato, not looking at anyone.

My jaw dropped and I dropped my fork, the sound of it hitting the plate seem like thunder to my ears.

“Where will you go?” I asked.

He glanced at me as if I hadn’t existed. 

“Far away from here” He snorted.


----------



## Clydesdales

I watched him scrap the rest of the potato off his plate shove it into his mouth then lean back in his chair and stare at me with two beady now black eyes like those of a black snake that had just got away with murder. They burnt into my forehead, and I was sure they were leaving to black marks. I tried to eat but it wouldn’t go down; my breath started to get faster and a lump grew in my throat.

“Give her a break Thomas” Josh suddenly yelled.

“Why so protective?” Tom snickered “Do you love the ***** do you?”

“More then you ever did” He shouted. “Why don’t you just tell her what happened? I know you know so just tell her”

“Make me” Tom laughed.

Before I knew what was happening Josh had rushed over to Tom and was throwing hard punches in his face; I heard the sound of breaking bones and Tom gasp for air. As the two of them rolled around the kitchen fighting like I didn’t exist.
I screamed out and with tears running down my face I tried to pull Josh back, but I could have been a fly; he just flicked me off and laid back into it. I continued screaming at them to stop but they paid no attention to my cries. I found myself hoping Tom would lose and Josh comes out victorious.
“You’re a lying, cheating heartless ******* who doesn’t deserve to live” Josh growled as he belted more blows into him, as if it was nothing at all.
Soon Tom was the one on top laying some punches into Josh, but he wasn’t affective enough to do damage and his face was a bloodied up mess. My skin was pale and I was sweating, what if one of them died or ended up seriously hurt? 

“Please stop Josh, you’ve done enough” I screamed.

No one listened so I ran to my room where I didn’t have to watch it any longer. I curled up on my bed and blocked out the sounds coming from the kitchen.
I stared at the picture on the wall that was of Laura, Tom and I at Laura’s 21st. The more I looked at it the clearer it became; how blind I used to be….Tom and Laura were sitting way too close, they were so close that they were almost cuddling; then there was me who was clinging off Tom’s other arm…..but I was on the outside of their little bubble. A wave of violent anger rose within me; jumping off my bed I grabbed the photo from my wall and tore it into tiny pieces screaming as I threw it about the place. I sat down with my back against the wall; the clock said 7:45. I closed my eyes drifting in and out of sleep and memories of the accident.

_I quietly walked down the hall to my room. Dolly’s saddle blanket was by my door where I left it, I picked it up and was about to walk out when I heard Laura in Toms room. I tiptoed to his door and listened._
_“What do you think of my new skirt Tommy?” Laura asked in a baby voice._
_“Its stunning baby, absolutely stunning” Tom replied giving a low whistle._

Then there was nothing until my Ute stopped in the rain.


----------



## Clydesdales

“Emma” Josh called knocking on the door 

I glanced at the clock which said 9:00; I must have fallen asleep without realising. Why did I wake up?

“Emma” Josh said quietly.

“Come in Josh” I called.

He slipped through the door and sat down beside me; he had showered and his hand was bandaged.

“Sorry If I upset you Em” He said looking at my tear stained face. “I just had to teach him a lesson…and let out some steam”


“Did you hurt him badly?” I asked.

“I broke his nose, I think I dislocated his jaw, and I might have done something to his cheek bone, but other than that it was only skin damage” He replied

“And did he hurt you?” I asked.

“I’ll be a little bruised, but I got to him and burst his energy before he had a chance to do me any real damage” He half laughed.

“What about that” I asked gently rubbing his bandaged hand.

“I misjudged my aim and whacked the tiles…it’s just a jar”

I leaned on his shoulder and breathed a heavy sigh. I felt all bottled up and like a fool.

“What’s this?” He asked picking up a piece of the ripped photograph and holding up in the light from the hallway.

“I got mad….I’ve been so blind” I said dryly

Josh gave me a funny look “You amuse me” He smiled “Which picture were you blinded by?” 

I dragged my laptop out from under the bed and resumed my place leaning on his shoulder, which was warm and comforting. I opened a file and brought up the picture.

“Can you see it?” I asked.

Josh put one arm around me “I’ve been watching that for a long time” He sighed.

“I feel so dumb” I sniffed.
I told him what I had remembered before I fell asleep.

“That’s why I beat him up….he didn’t deserve the love you gave him”

I closed my eyes, feeling safe in his arms and I felt like I could cry my eyes out then start all over, a new me a new life….but was that possible?
I must have fallen asleep and Josh had kindly lifted me into my bed because I woke up in my bed at eight thirty in the morning. I stretched my arms and scuffed up my hair; since when did I sleep in this late, but it was nice. My mind put its self into gear slipping out of bed found a pair of jeans and a cotton shirt; after peeping out the window to see the weather which looked like a storm was brewing I slipped a blue hoodie on. I decided to go to the kitchen to see if there were any stains from last night; I was glad to see that it looked normal. I flicked the kettle on and put some bread in the toaster; I decided to have a lazy morning then go and shift the mob of in calf Herefords to another paddock. It would only take Dolly Blue and me… I knew that riding was something Josh and the doctors would say not to do, but I wanted to ride and that’s what I’d do.


----------



## Roadyy

You were doing so good til that last paragraph. Too many I's. I got distracted from the story. Nice and interesting read so far.


----------



## Mercy98

I'm loving this story so far!!


----------



## Clydesdales

Roadyy said:


> You were doing so good til that last paragraph. Too many I's. I got distracted from the story. Nice and interesting read so far.



I noticed that myself when I was copy and pasting it onto here!

I'm enjoying putting it up here because I had forgotten most of it!


----------



## Clydesdales

My toast popped up just as the kettle pinged. I smeared butter on my toast, poured a cuppa and sat down at the table. This time I welcomed the silence and soaked it up, and slowly enjoyed a lazy breakfast all by myself. It was the first time I was happy to be alone…not even a flash back, so far my day was absolutely wonderful hopefully it would stay that way. After my lovely relaxing breakfast and prolonged cup of tea I pulled on my riding boots and slowly pulled on my drizabone careful not to bump my sore wrist around too much.

Two hours later, I was sitting on Dolly giving Blue instructions to push the mob down the lane behind me. I rode ahead so I could open the gate into the next paddock. Black clouds were rolling together but it didn’t worry me, I was happy to be on my horse with the company of my dog and the herd. The low bellows that the mob made in the background made Dolly dance with excitement. We walked down the lane for ten minutes then I jumped down and opened the double gates into a paddock of untouched green grass. The mob eagerly rushed through and stuck the noses into the lush grass filling the empty stomachs. I closed the gates and listened to the sound of snuffling nosed ripping grass, then the little gurgle of the swallowing. I sprang back onto Dolly and walked up the lane and into the horse yard. 

While unsaddling Dolly a wave of excitement rushed through my body, it made me want to jump up and down like a child on its birthday. I had no clue why I felt like it or what had caused it… maybe it was the fact that I was out doing what I loved? Or I had spent too much time inside lately and the outside air made me giddy with excitement? Dolly and I spent a good half an hour playing in the arena making up for the time I didn’t come see her; even though it was raining lightly and I could see and smell the storm as it rolled up closer it couldn’t stop us from having a lovely time. After putting her canvas rug on and leaving her with a full hay-bag I then jogged back up to the house. Just as I reached the door just as the first clap of thunder rolled across the sky. The house was completely silent so I quietly took my coat off and tiptoed into the lounge room; Josh was standing in front of the fire with his back to me. I wondered if I should tell him about my ride on and yarding the cattle. Maybe he really would disapprove and then not let me do anything…. I did agree to light work only, but that was easier said than done. I quietly slipped beside him and held my hands in front of the fire to warm them up again. I felt a little strange in his presence; I glanced at his bandaged hand and sighed.


----------



## Clydesdales

“What have you been up to today?” He asked

I bit my lip and thought of how to put it; I decided to just put it straight and plain.
“I shifted the mob from the strip paddock down to the Red Gum flat” I said staring at the orange flames flickering against the glass door.

“Emma, I thought we agreed to light work only” He said poking my arm.

“That was light work” I grinned “If I was on full duties I would have started to re-fence the bottom flat, fed the steers, tagged any new calves and I would have taken Dolly around the mob up the top paddocks”

“Alright, you’ve convinced me” Josh laughed throwing his good hand above his head.

“We will have to start looking for another farm hand” I sighed.
Now that both Tom and Laura had left we would need at least one more farm hand, there was no way Josh the boss and I could handle this entire place on our own!

Josh nodded and stretched his arms out like he always did when he was over tired and wasn’t functioning properly. I felt really bad, because he had triple the amount of work; I knew he was working extremely hard and that he was nearing his breaking point. I couldn’t just go about doing light work, even though I hadn’t even started it just wasn’t fair on him and I owed him my life. I took his wrists and looked him in the eye so he knew that I was being absolutely serious.
“You can’t go on like this, you need a helping hand” I said slowly.

“You’re not picking up all your jobs Emma” He said just as slowly.

“Josh your way too tired… I know how hard you’re working and I’m looking at your eyes right now. I don’t care what you say… I don’t like to have to go against what you said but I care about you… believe it or not and even if I have to tag along with you all day and help you… I won’t see you break down on me I need you…. You hear me?” I said firmly leaving no room for questioning in my voice.

“No Emma” He said sternly “I’ll be fine… I appreciate it, but you’re not well enough yet”

“So what, when you’ve worked yourself to death then we both lie about the house?” I said through gritted teeth.

“It won’t get to that Emma” He said turning his back on me.

I knew he thought that the argument was over, but I wasn’t about to back down that easily. 
“Say what you want but you can’t actually stop me” I snapped. I stood beside him and stared at the fire, ignoring the urge to look at him. I gently made circular movements around my swollen wrist; surprisingly it hadn’t caused me too much trouble.
We stood there for a good long ten minutes without speaking, the only sound was the flames that were engulfing the logs in the fire, crackling and popping and the sound of crushing coal as a log fell.

“You’re too stubborn for your own good” Josh eventually said without looking at me.

“I’ll take that as a compliment” I said also without looking at him, with a hint of humor in my voice.

He put one arm over my shoulder and once again silence filled the room; I heard rain hit the roof and the sound of distant thunder rolling further up the valley.

I knew that I'd only won because he was too worn out to argue, but still it was a win no matter how small.
We were silent both staring into the flames listening to the rain pour down outside. I wanted to speak but it was too awkward and I had a feeling that if I spoke too soon I'd provoke another argument...well more of a disagreement and I wasn't in the mood for that so the silence continued.


----------



## Clydesdales

…


Two weeks had gone by since Tome left and the boss’s mum had died so he and his wife had gone up to the Northern Territory to spend time with the rest of his family, so Josh and I had now another load of work spread between us and were managing to keep things together, but things were starting to get desperate. Josh had caught a cold and was too rundown to fight it properly and my wrist had blown up even more, also my head was always throbbing by the end of the day to the point that I thought I would faint, but I had to push through it. Today I was going into town to pick up a lady who had replied to our employee wanted ad. She said that she had worked on a beef farm before and wanted to further her career, if things weren’t as tough as they were we would have picked someone with more experience but we just needed an extra hand to lighten the load so anything would have to do.

“Are you off to town?” Josh asked leaning in the passenger door window.

“Yep”

“Fingers crossed that she won’t be a regret” He sighed.

I nodded and rubbed my hand around my swollen wrist. “Desperate times call for desperate measures”

“Take it easy on that hand okay?” He said glancing at the massive swollen wrist.

“I will…. In return after you finish feeding out hay have a rest please” I replied.

He nodded “I will….” 

I waved goodbye and headed out the drive; this was the first road trip since the accident and I was slightly nervous.


----------



## Clydesdales

Once I was on the road I tensed up. The dirt road seemed to leap up and into my eyes and the steering wheel felt like a weak twig that would snap as soon as my hand shifted position. Taking a deep breath and letting it out slowly I shook the thought out of my mind and focused on moving the Ute forward at a steady pace. For twenty minutes I drove like that, just thinking about moving forward nothing else and it was going well, but then I rounded the corner of where I crashed; the trees on the side of the road were suddenly very close and the sheer drop off the other side seemed to get closer to the road. My hands were sweaty and they wouldn’t grip the steering wheel like I wanted them to, my swollen wrist began to throb from the pressure I was putting on it.

“Emma Blighton pull your head together and be a man about it” I said out loud to myself.

It work a bit and I kept inching forward; suddenly it just became too much and I felt sick, so I took my foot off the accelerator and let the Ute idle forward. All I did was keep it on my side of the road and I didn’t look at the drop. After five long minutes I was past the crash area and I accelerated, leaving it behind as quickly as I dared go. 

Forty-five minutes later I was pulling up outside the Farm Supply shop, which was the agreed meeting place because I needed to pick up some fencing supplies and ear tags. There was a brunet girl wearing pink flannel long sleeved shirt tucked into new looking Blue Dog jeans, Blundstones and a Wrangler cap. I was guessing that it was the girl I was supposed to be picking up. She was leaned up against the shops window with a canvas bag at her feet.

I climbed out of my Ute and strode toward her. I wondered if my hair looked sticky with sweat. I quickly brushed a hand over it. It felt slightly moist and I had no hat to cover it up, I felt a little untidy with the sudden realisation of how dirty my jeans were, not to mention how smelly they were.


----------



## Mercy98

Very good story so far


----------



## Clydesdales

“Emma Blighton” I said holding out my hand.

The girl grinned and shook my hand firmly “Katie Downs” She replied.

I felt old calluses on her hand and immediately I knew she had worked hard, which was a good thing.
“I’ve just got to get a few things in her and then we’ll be off” I said watching her eyes glance at my wrist.
“Nothing serious” I said waving it, as I did a hot surge of pain ran through it. Maybe I had actually done something to it?

“Sure…would you like a hand carrying anything?” She asked gesturing toward my wrist.

“That would great…thank-you” I smiled.
We walked into the shop and she helped me carry rolls of barbed wire out to the Ute.
“Just toss your bag in the back” I said as we put the last roll into the tray.

“Okay”

Once we were sitting in the Ute I pulled back onto the road and turned for home. To keep my mind off what was to come I asked her many questions about her working life.
“Well I grew up in Tasmania on a chicken farm watching landline. I had always wanted to work with cattle, so instead of doing year ten I came to Victoria and started out working on my cousin’s small hobby farm. They had a few cows for breeding and some Goats, I got the job of rearing calves which I really enjoyed, but it just wasn’t enough so after twelve months I went to work for Greg Bridges on his beef property where I basically was on full time work and managed the place. For the past three years while managing Greg’s place I have been studying animal husbandry and looking for a bigger place to work on with a team… which I have found and I hope that I meet your requirement’s” She told me as we drove. “I also competed in the local Campdraft, I usually placed in the lady’s, but in the Open comp Josh Miller always beat me, and I’ve heard that he has just got himself a you beaut colt that looks like it will be amazing so I don’t have no hope”

“Well you will be working alongside him now” I said staring at the road ahead.

“You’re kidding?” 

“Nope, he will be one of your bosses” I told her.

“Is he nice?” She asked.

Haven’t you met him?” I asked glancing at her.

“Heck no” She gasped “Just a polite handshake complimenting his many victory’s all I know is that he smirks at me whenever he enters the arena and that he needs a haircut”

“I like his hair the way it is” I said slightly defensively.

“I was just joking” She said taken aback.

“Sorry… I didn’t mean... I just argh” I said helplessly.

She grinned over at me like a cat with a bowl of cream “You have a crush on him don’t you”

“What… you don’t even know me” said making a face.

“Don’t matter, I know when someone has a crush on someone… believe me I was like the match maker at my old school… if someone had a crush on each other I paired them up!”

"Whatever you do, do not tell him or try pair us up" I told her rather fiercely


Katie smiled and nodded, but I saw a twinkle in her eye and I knew she would go and tell Josh that I had a crush on him.

"Look Kate I'm serious.... I'm not ready to get together with anyone one yet, and We've got plenty of other things to focus on right now"


"You just break up with someone?" She asked very seriously.


"Yes....well sort of, I'm still not sure what happened, but yeah we've broken up and he's out of my life forever, so right now I'm just going to focus on putting one foot in front of the other" I said feeling my voice start to shake.


"My lips are sealed" She said quietly.


----------



## Mercy98

Awesome


----------



## Clydesdales

“Thanks” I said quietly, keeping my eyes on the road.

We didn’t talk, I was trying to remain calm and drive steadily and Katie was rummaging through her handbag. I really liked her so far; she had this bubbly happy personality and she seemed like she would be a good colleague to work with. We had hit it off straight away…even though it was slightly awkward at the moment, and I wasn’t about to tell her all about me as I didn’t want a repeat performance like Laura; I didn’t want to be hurt like that again, so we will just be friends and maybe we would become best friends in the future sometime.

“Hey isn’t this the place where there was that terrible accident awhile back?” Katie suddenly asked.

I had been so deep in thought that I hadn’t realised where we were, I was wishing it had stayed that way! 
“Yes this is the place” I said staring straight ahead.

“Poor girl, she must be having a hard time” Katie sighed.

I realised that she didn’t know that it was me… I was about to tell her who I was, but curiosity filled me. It would be interesting to find out what everyone else thought of it, so I decided to remain silent for the time being.
“What do you know about it?” I asked.

Katie shifted in her seat so she could look at me properly.
“Well apparently who boyfriend had cheated on her and she found out in a cruel way, then she drove off in a rage. There is a rumour going around that her boyfriend had fiddled with her car…he had plans to do something terrible but because she drove off in a rage it didn’t work out, but he rang to distract her…. And she was saved by her car conking out then a friend found her awhile after the crash” She said in a disgusted voice. “What kind of boyfriend would try hurting his girlfriend so much and then try secretly killing her off?”

I was lost for words… that made things a bit clearer and it made me sick to think Tom and Laura both tried to kill me but make it look like a crash of kinds… then go on as if life was normal. I gripped the steering wheel and blinked back the hot tears that were welling in my eyes.


----------



## Clydesdales

“I’m the girl from the crash” I whispered

“Oh, Emma I’m so sorry” She said resting her hand on my shoulder. “I am so sorry” 

“Don’t be… thank you, you’ve just made things a lot clearer for me and that’s a big help” I said wiping my eyes with the back of my good hand.

Once again we were silent. I couldn’t stop the sick feeling that was welling up inside me and if I opened my mouth to speak I would have been a sobbing mess. I stopped the car outside the house and grabbed Katie’s bag from the back, then I led the way into the house.

“Your room is the third door on the right” I said plonking her bag outside the door. “Now if you follow me I’ll give you a quick tour of the house”

“I’m right behind” I heard her say from behind me.

I took her through the house and showed her where all the important things were, then I showed her where the bed linen was because I hadn’t had time to make her bed. I left her in her room unpacking and I sprinted out the door and down to the horse shed so I could be alone. Slowing to a stop I slumped on the steps leading to the tack room and began to cry my heart out. The feeling of my breakfast was slowly creeping up my throat; before I could swallow I was vomiting all over the place. Once I had finished gagging the anger rose within me and I was ready to pick up the nearest thing and throw it, but before I could I felt arms grab me and someone was telling me to hush up and calm down.

“Emma, what the hell is wrong?” Josh asked again and again.

“His plan was to kill me Josh…kill me” I screamed and thrashed about trying to loosen his grip so I could just run.

“Who tried to kill you?” He asked

“Tom and Laura…their plan was to kill me. They tinkered with my Ute and had a plan for later but I took off earlier then they planned and that’s who rang me when my car conked out, it was to distract me and he knew that I would be at the drop off on the side of the road…and he wanted to kill me” I sobbed.


----------



## Clydesdales

Sorry I can't post any today... I will try tonight, but I doubt it.


----------



## Clydesdales

With all my might I thrust myself forward in attempt to free myself from his grip, but he had me securely and I could tell no amount of thrashing would work, so instead I dropped down on my knees and let the tears fall off my cheeks like a low running creek; my shoulders shook violently and I rocked back and forth unable to control myself properly.
“How do you know this?” Josh asked 

“The, the new girl was telling me” I stuttered

Josh somehow turned my face until he was staring into my eyes “How does she know?”

“I don’t know… she wouldn’t have told me if she had of known that I was the victim… but it makes sense” I gasped.

“How does it make sense?”

“I had filled my Ute fuel tank two hours before the crash, and it was empty when I reached the drop off…which is why I conked out” I cried.

Josh let go of my face and I leant forward until my face was in the dirt; now my mouth was filled with dirt and salty tears, didn’t taste nice but I didn’t care.

“You don’t know for certain… the new girl could have just been repeating rumours” Josh told me.

I lifted my head up and wiped off what I could on my jean leg. “He had been mucking around with Laura… for how long I wonder?” I whispered.

“Does it matter?” Josh asked

“To me it does… how long had I been led around like a blind dumb bloody sheep” I sniffed

“Why don’t you just forget about it and move on” Josh said

I turned around so I could glare at him. That was the first thing he had said to me that really hurt; that ripped through me and I ready to slap in out of anger, but didn’t dare.
“How Josh…how can I just forget move on. Don’t you think that I would like to do that? Don’t you think that I would like to be able to drive without panicking, be alone and feel relaxed, look around my room without crying? I’d love to move on…but it’s not that simple” I said coldly. 

“You’re the only one who can do that Emma” Josh said 

“Easy for you to say”

“No it isn’t Emma. You’ve been moping around in this dark cloud for long enough, it’s time to take a step forward and accept what has happened and get on with life. You’re becoming selfish and it’s all about you. I’m not going to let this bring you down Emma, you hear me? I’m here to help you take each next step, but I’m not going to baby you anymore. You’ve proved that you’re well enough to work, and now we are going to accept what has happened. Tom and Laura are gone… now forget them… put them into the back of your mind and focus on the up and coming Rodeo… start getting Dolly into gear, and focus on fixing fences” He told me not letting my eyes leave his.


----------



## Clydesdales

May not be able to post any for a couple of days. My dad is in hospital so I'm really busy right now.


----------



## Roadyy

Give your dad our best wishes and prayers sent for him.


----------



## Clydesdales

Thanks... he needs them!


----------



## Clydesdales

I nodded but couldn’t bring myself to speak. He was right, but it’s not what I wanted; what I wanted to do was curl up on my bed and sob. I leaned into his chest and counted his heartbeats until my sobbing had ceased and my tears had dried up. Using my sleeve I wiped my face and then I pulled myself up.

“Thanks mate” I said looking down at him

He nodded and pulled himself up and then brushed himself off. “I’ve got to open up some paddock gates, I’ll be back for lunch” He said walking off.

I crossed my arms and watched him walk off. That was it was it…a pep talk then leaves me here, no kiss on the cheek or walk back to house…nothing romantic about it at all. I nodded to myself then I walked back to the house, going straight to the bath room; the reflection was hideous, I don’t know how Josh took me seriously and didn’t laugh. My face had dirt all over it and lines where the tears had ran down my cheeks, even my teeth were covered in dirt. Grabbing a face washer I wiped it all off until my skin went a pink shade then I went to the kitchen and started to make Tomato soup.

Katie came in and looked through each cupboard until she found the bowls; she placed three of them on the table and then she began to butter pieces of bread. 

“Hey Katie” I said turning to face her “Don’t feel bad for telling me about Tom… I’ve had a cry about it and now as Josh has just told me I need to move forward”

“I’m so glad” Katie sighed with relief “I had an awful feeling that my tongue had over wagged”

I silently laughed; as I stirred the thin red liquid while it bubbled. I really liked Katie, but I felt that I had to keep a steady hold on the reins just a bit and keep her at arm’s length until I knew that I could trust her completely. 

“Is lunch ready?” Josh yelled from the hallway.

“As soon as you are” I yelled back.

Katie ladled soup into each bowl and placed them onto the table.

“Do you have any particular seat?” She asked

“Josh sits at the head” I mumbled trying to find the lemonade in the fridge.

“If you’re looking for the lemonade…it fell out and cracked” Josh said elbowing my shoulder.

“Oh…thanks” I said closing the fridge door.

“Josh this is Katie Downs….Katie this is Josh Miller” I said gesturing toward Josh.

“You are my Campdrafting rival that beats me every single time” Katie said holding out her hand.

Josh shook it and grinned “I will keep on beating you too….I got myself a top Campdrafting colt”

“So my boyfriend tells me” Katie said making a face.

“What’s your boyfriend’s name?” I asked dunking bread into my soup.

“David Pritchard” She replied.

“We know him” Josh smiled “Emma usually helps him work the yards at the local rodeos.


----------



## Clydesdales

“So you’re the one who rides the Clydesdale” Katie mused “You know it’s funny how we’ve been mingling among each other for years, yet never met!”

“After lunch we are fencing the bottom flat” Josh said completely changing subject.

Katie glanced at me and I gave her a knowing look and shook my head; Josh was always doing that sort of thing!

“Okay boss” Katie said with a hint of sarcasm coming through her voice.

Josh leaned over and grabbed some bread. “I don’t mind you doing that to me, but don’t do it to the boss…he’ll send you packing quick smart” He said.

“Thanks for the warning…that would have been the end!” Katie said flushing red.


…
I walked along the creek with a spray bottle putting an X where every post hole was to be dug. The ground was still sloshy on top, but deep down it would be dry rich brown dirt. I was going to bag up the extra stuff and take it up to the foot path, which was now just a boggy trail. The creek was still swollen but two foot above the water’s edge in the Willow trees were piles of debris. I just couldn’t imagine it being that high, the flats had been completely flooded and most of the fences had been brought down in the process; all up we have almost fifty acres to re-fence, the rest was able to be strained. 

Josh rode up behind me on the Quad bike. “That’s far enough for now” He called.

“Righto” I called back.

“You want a lift back?” He asked.

I nodded and jumped on behind him; I wasn’t prepared for how awkward it was to hold onto his waist…for some reason I just couldn’t do it and if his shirt had of been untucked I would have held it, so I held the side of my seat.

“It’s real slippery, so you better hold on” Josh said.

“Just go slow”

“Holding on?” He asked.

“Wait Josh…” I gasped but it was too late he revved up and took off. I knew that if I didn’t grab him I would have been off so I reluctantly wrapped my arms around him and glared at the flashing scenery going by me. Without waring Josh did a big doughnut.
“J-o-s-h!” I screamed looking back at the spray of mud behind us.


----------



## Clydesdales

Josh just sped up and seemed to enjoy the fact that I was freaking out. 

_Come on Emma_ I told myself _you've done this a million times, it's no different...your not in a Ute on a road_ I held Josh tighter and closed my eyes; I kept telling myself where I was. My heart pounded in my chest, it felt like it would burst through my rib cage any second. 

"Slow down" I squealed panic stricken.

My ears suddenly blocked out the sound and everything around started to spin.
_The motor...I can't hear it_ 

"Josh would you friggin stop, or I'll bloody jump off" I yelled as loud as I could. 

The quad came to a stop and Josh turned to look at me, he had a grin from ear to ear, but that faded when he saw my white panicsstricken face.

"You O.K?" He asked.

"Do I look okay to you?" I stuttered.

"Just a little white" He said the corners of his mouth twitching.

"Just a little white...I was ready to bloody jump off. Why didn't you slow up when I asked?"

"I didn't hear you" He said quietly.

"I'm walking" I said getting off.

"Emma, I'm sorry" He said grabbing my arm.

I pulled it off him and began to march back to the Ute. Josh rode beside at snail pace, watching me with his soft brown eyes. I refused to make eye contact with him and kept on walking.


----------



## Clydesdales

As I got near the gateway, I relised that I may not be able to get across without getting stuck or knee deep in mud and water and if that happened Josh would have to help me out, which I didn't want.
Josh sped ahead and went through the puddle; I thought he might just keep going, I crossed my fingers but as soon as he was through the deep muck he stopped and turned to watch how I'd make my way through. I stopped at the edge and glanced over at the quad.

"Need a lift?" Josh asked.

"Nope" I huffed pouting my chin. 

As soon as I stepped in I knew I would make a mess trying to squelch my way through. If I had a stick I could check the depth; there was one lying on the egde of the muddy puddle, but it was just out of my reach so I took a step back and relised that one foot was already bogged. I got my free foot placed it on firm ground and stretched forward grabbing at the stick until I got hold of it. With the stick I poked and prodded the murky water; the sides were shallower then the middle, so my aim was to somehow get my foot out and March straight through, but getting my foot out would be a problem. With a massive heave I pulled my foot up but only made it worse, my next option was to pull it out with my hand. So I stuck my hands in the water and tried to pull my boot up. After a lot of pulling and tugging I gave up it was no use, all I could do was take my foot out and leave the boot there. The sound of muffled giggles from Josh made me look up; Josh was almost off the quad dyeing of laughter. Pulling my foot out I grabbed my stick and trudged out completely ignoring the bubbly red faced handsom dork beside me.


----------



## Clydesdales

My shoeless foot was frozen by the time I reached the house, the sock was all brown and soggy which felt really disgusting. 

"Do you want your boot?" Josh asked gesturing to the back of the quad, where my boot was dripping through the steel tray.

"You can have it" I snapped before turning on my heel and marching into the house straight to the bathroom.

I stripped off and hung a towel over the side of the shower, just in case someone walked in by accident; it was a habit I got into as a child because we never had a lock on our bathroom door. The hot water felt glorious as I stood there letting it run down my back, I noticed how a small cut on my swollen wrist had gotten infected and Green puss was oozing out; with a cotton bud soaked in detol I gently clean it out trying to ignore the immense pain that shot through my arm everytime I rolled the cotton bud; then I held it under the running water thinking it would somehow lesson the throbbing...probably made it worse!


----------



## Clydesdales

Sorry I don't know when I'll be able to post some more... Things are just flat out right now!


----------



## Mercy98

Sending prayers your way!


----------



## Clydesdales

After my shower I pulled on my bathe robe and slipped back to my room; I changed into a pair of Hard Yakka trousers and a red hoodie. My entire arm was now throbbing, my body was telling me to go and get it checked out, but not my brain it said it will be fine. I sat on the edge of the bed and rolled up my sleeve to see my swollen wrist, I was about o squeeze the crap out of it when I heard tapping on my window; I pulled the curtain back to see Chris holding my gumboot, he had cleaned it up and tied a ribbon around it. What didn't understand about the words _you can have it_? 

"I cleaned it out for you" He said in a sing song voice.

"I said you can have it" I snapped.

Chris grinned and was about to sit it on my window pan, but then his entire face changed to deep shock or horror.

"What?" I asked looking about the room.

"Your wrist" He gasped 

I quickly pulled my sleeve down and put it behind my back, "It's fine...just swollen" I muttered 

"Wait there" He said dropping my boot.

"Chris it's nothing to fuss over" I called, but he was already heading inside.

Sitting down on my bed and rolling up my sleeve I stuck my arm up and waited a few seconds for Chris.
Chris came in and sat beside me, gently taking my arm he run his hand up and down putting pressure in different areas. "How long has it been like this?" He asked

"I don't know... I noticed it in the shower" I told him holding back the scream that was creeping up in my throat.

"Emma, it's bloody infected and you have to get it checked out" He said.

"It's fine" I started

"Right now...get a jacket" He ordered.

I picked up my coat pulled on my steel caps and marched out the door with a pout on my face.

"Katie, I'm just running Emma into the doctors" Chris yelled.

"Why?" Katie asked poking her head out her door.

"Her wrist is infected"

"okay" Katie nodded.

Chris followed me out to the Ute and climbed into the drivers seat. I slumped in the seat beside and stared out the window. As we drove I tried to keep my mind off the doctors; but the thought of my sister passing away on the operation table four years ago was still a fresh memory for. The closer to town we got the faster my breathing was, my hand tapped my knee again and again, and my hands were beginning to sweat.

"Emma, it's okay" Chris said holding my fidgeting hand still "He's only going to look at your wrist"

"I know" I whispered.

He pulled up outside the surgery and climbed out, I followed him inside. Chris talked to the lady at the counter while I went and found a seat away from everyone else.

"We might have to wait awhile" Chris said sitting beside me.

"Oh god" I groaned. Waiting just make things worse, it meant I had nothing to think about and just got myself into a panic attack in front of everyone.

Chris put his arm around me and pulled me close "You'll be fine"

The clock ticked and people came and left while we waited, what were minutes turned into an hour ; finally a doctor came out and called my name I went to stand up but I completely froze.

"Emma, you okay?" Chris asked "Do you want me to come?"

"Yes please" I squeaked.


----------



## Clydesdales

After the doctors I was sent around to the hospital for and X-Ray where I found out that I had a fractured wrist, so I had to spend another hour in there while they waited on results, and a cast. I was once again confined to the house for six weeks, which ****ted me right off, I was given some antibiotics for the infection and sent home to do nothing.

"Geez, you can't even do dishes" Chris said helping me into the Ute.

"Shut-up" I said flicking him.

Chris grinned and lent over to do up my seat belt " I can see just how much fun I'm gonna have"

"Thanks for forcing me to come" I said quietly.

"Your welcome"

I brushed his cheek then quickly looked away, I felt his eyes burn into to me for a few long seconds then he hurried around to his side.


----------



## Mercy98

I LOVE this!!


----------



## Clydesdales

For two weeks I spent long boring days wondering around the house doing whatever odd jobs that didn't need water and were only one handed jobs. It was always raining so I couldn't go any further the the verandah, which was alright until the wind blew water all over the book I had been reading. Katie kindly got plumbers out to install a dishwasher so I could still wash dishes without wetting my cast; I didn't mind as it gave me something to do but if I had to go for another four weeks like this I'd truly go insane!

Spread out on the lounge room coffee table was a jigsaw of a Waler horse all spruced up in it's Military gear that I was slowly doing was almost finished; all I had left was it's rump and part of the saddle. 
The mini grandfather clock in the hallway started donging out the twelfth hour; I got up and walked into the kitchen to prepare some lunch for Josh and Katie who had been spending the past week re-building cattle bridge across the creek. I had been really looking forward to doing that but now of course I stuck inside, trying to swallow the envy as they told me all about it.

"Lunch ready?" Katie asked stepping into the kitchen.

"Almost, just throwing some sandwiches together" I replied


----------



## Clydesdales

"Good because I'm starving" Josh said joining her at the bench.

"We have almost finished the bridge" Katie said filling up the kettle "We've just got to finish laying the boards and part of the side rails" 
She placed the kettle on a hot plate and turned it on to boil.

Josh sliced the cold roast and placed a bit on each of the sandwiches. "Do you think we should put some sawdust down?" He asked.

With all the rain it would make cattle grip a bit better for the first crossing. I was about to say yes when Katie beat me to it.

"No I wouldn't worry" She said tapping her finger on the kettle's handle.

"For the first crossing it would be a good idea" I said quietly.

"Have you got some sawdust handy?" Katie asked.

"No, but I will saw a couple of slabs up" Josh answered.

"Could you bring one back for me so I can do some one handed woodwork?" I asked.

"Emma, don't create more work for him!" Katie said sounding almost shocked that I would even suggest such a thing.

I glanced at her and then Josh. Had Katie formed a crush on him? I hoped not!

"Do whatever you want" I sighed staring at the sandwiches, I no longer had an appetite I would just have a cup of tea instead.
I took the plate of sandwiches to the table and returned to the bench and waited for the kettle to whistle. The other two sat down and began to eat in silence; it was a strange silence, not awkward or tense...but kind of like everyone was afraid to speak. The kettle whistled and steam poured from the small hole in the cap that covered the spout. I pulled it off and poured water into three mugs, after letting them brew I took them to the table with a small jug of milk. Then I sat down sipping at my mug and blowing the steam.

"Aren't you going to eat?" Josh asked.

"Na....I haven't worked up an appetite" I said half joking.

"Come on, eat least half" he urged.

"You still need to eat even if you aren't working hard" Katie smiled.

I'm sure she meant it kindly but there was a sly tone to her voice and that's all I wanted to do was work.

"I'm not hungry" I said pushing back my chair "I'll be on the varendah if needed"

Once outside on the varendah I went to the back of the house and curled up on the swing looking out over endless paddocks dotted with black cows.


----------



## Clydesdales

Ten minutes later Josh come out carrying what looked like a canvas bag, he sat down beside me but didn't speak; he seemed to be picking just the right words.

"You okay?" He eventually asked.

"Sort of" I replied.

"You seem a bit deflaited" 

"I'm just really bored"

He put on arm around me "You need to get outside a bit don't ya" 

"If it would stop raining" I snorted.

"Well I have made you a small something to fix the problem...a bit" He said producing the canvas thingy.

"What is it?" I asked 

"Well it doesn't have a name... But it's a waterproof sling for your cast and a draw string so water can get through the ends of it" He said slipping it under my cast and valcrowing it up.

"Gee....it's fantastic" I said marveling at it "Thank you Josh"

"Your welcome" He said gently squeezing my good hand.


----------



## Clydesdales

"Do you want to come with me on the quad down to see the new mob" He asked

"As long as you don't go fast" I warned.

"I promise I'll go steady" He said with a twinkle in his eye.

"Josh I'm serious" I said 

"I was just remembering you trying to cross the puddle" He laughed.

"It wasn't a puddle it was a large hole of mud and slop" I said remembering myself having to trudge home leaving my boot behind.
"I think I might need my boot back" I added, looking out at the wet landscape around us.

"It's on the varendah out the front" Josh said.

"Let's go then" I said standing up "I'll just get my jacket.... I might need your help getting my Drizabone one"

"Invalid" he teased following me around to the front.


----------



## Clydesdales

Half an hour later they were sitting on the gate watching a mob of black Angus cattle all huddled together grazing or chewing their cuds in the middle of the paddock with their backs turned against the wind and rain.

"Is Katie a good worker?" I asked.

"She can work hard, but like a bloody Unionist, as soon as that clock ticks over to twelve or four then it's shovel down and stop.... I think we'll have to break that out of her... But she gets a lot done in her work hours" Jodh said. He ran his finger around the brim of his hat and let his legs swing back and forth gently knocking the gate with his heels. "She isn't Jakes girlfriend" He added.

"I know" I replied dully.

"How?" 

"She likes you to much"

"She does not" Josh said shrugging it off.

"Oh boy oh boy she does" I said brushing water droplets off my canvas sling. "I have observed a lot while I've been cooped up"

"You jealous" He asked turning to face me.

"No....maybe...just a...big little bit" I spluttered.

"You don't have to be jealous" He said quietly.

"I don't?" I said trying to choke back my surprised tone of voice.

"Emma, why else do you think I beat Tom up and forced you to go to the doctors.... And why else do you think I made you cry the other day out at the horse area when you were in hesterics about Tom trying to kill you?" He told me "Because I love you very much and don't want anything to happen to you"

It was like a wieght had just been lifted off my shoulders, I felt weak and light headed. I forced tears back and sat up straight taking some deep breaths. 
"Really?" I asked.

He gripped my hand and kissed my forehead. "Yes Emma, really"


----------



## Clydesdales

"Don't you want to know how I know that Katie isn't Jake's girlfriend?" He asked.

"How?"

"Guess"

"You rang Jake and asked him" 

Josh stared at me opened mouthed "How did you know?" He asked.

"Huh...I didn't...is that how you found out" I said confused.

"Yeah...she didn't seem to know enough about him...and if Jake was going steady with someone he wouldn't still drool at every female that walked the earth" He said.

"And you and asked" I said

"Yes"

"Well did you ask him straight out?"

"I said his girlfriend now worked for us" He told me.



(That is all I can do today.... not much i know)


----------



## Clydesdales

"He thought I meant that we had a cute little chick that I thought he should go out with" Josh laughed. "When I told him what I meant he thought was crazy and said no such thing had taken place and he was still an unpicked flower"

"Why would she lie?" I asked. I was glad that I had kept her at arms length, but she was such a likable person.

"I don't know" Josh sighed "We had better keep an eye on her just in case she is up to no good"

"I'm going to see if I can get a hold of any references from her old jobs...now that I think of it she has been few a fair few of them" I said.

A small curious black calf wandered over to us curiously sniffing at our legs, his mother bellowed from somewhere in the mob calling him back, but he only glanced back at her then continued his adventure. He took a small step closer; his muscles all bunched up ready to run back if we made a sudden movement. I felt his wet nose snuffle up against my leg, then he rubbed up against it as he reached out to sniff Josh's boot. A Cockatoo screeched and took flight freaking the little calf out and as quick as lightning the little black bundle ran back to his mum with a muffled bellow from his throat.

"He was a handsome fella" I said watching him disappear into the huddled mob.

"Well" Josh said checking his watch "I've got to get back to work. Do you want to walk back or a lift?" He asked helping me off the gate.

"I'm gonna say walk because I need to stretch my legs" I said 

"Righto I'll see you tonight then" He smiled blowing me a kiss.

I returned the kiss and watched him speed off up the lane.


----------



## Clydesdales

Back at the house I got out a piece of paper that had the names of Katie's previous employers written on it. I booted up my laptop and sat down with a mug of hot Cocco and began surfing the web to see if I could get an email or a phone number for the first one. It was called Blackwood park, I had heard of it before but not as a farm just as a block of land, but maybe there was more then one.
After ten minutes I gave up on the first one, nothing came up except brand names for some backpack; so I typed in Morocco Farm and a website came up straight away; must be big if it had a website. I browsed through the page; it was a massive farm...raised Herefords and also did Cherry Trees. I don't remember Katie mentioning it in her story...but Greg Bridges was defiantly the owner and at the time I was kinda busy trying not to panic while driving so maybe I had missed that bit. There was a an email address for any wanted info so I brought up my email and typed one up.

_To whom it may concern,


I've recently employed a farm hand by the name of Katie Downs who says she worked for you over the recent years. 
When I took her on I didn't have time to get any references and I was wondering if you could send some through.

Sincerely,

Emma.

_I hit send and then realized that I hadn't proof read it, quickly I brought up sent mail and re-read it to myself; I could have kicked myself, not only did I forget to put my last name or where I was from but it sounded so dumb and because I was really bad at writing important things like that it just sounded wrong_.
_


----------



## Clydesdales

I was about to sign out when a reply popped up on my screen. That was very quick, I didn't expect one for a couple of days.

_To Emma,

We did have someone by the name of Kitty Downs, but we soon fired her. 
We employed her for three months and soon after she arrived we noticed cattle going missing; to make a long story short her friend had been using her to steel our prized breeders, and she was an expert at it so I'm guessing that is her plan for your farm, so I would keep a close eye on her.
We found out soon after that her real name was Kathrine Downy. She comes across as a very friendly hard working person...but keep an eye on all your stock and my advice is don't let her know anything about what cattle will be sold, who are the best breeders, or give her any time schedules...that way it's harder for her to plan any dirty work.

(Good Luck)

Yours Sincerely,

Grace Bridges - Morocco Farm

_I eyes nearly popped out of my head as I read the email. So her name was really Kathrine Downy, why she didn't change her last name to disguise herself was beyond me_ and she was a cattle rustler_... I was now relived that I kept her at arms length. 

_Dear Grace,


Thank-you very much for giving me this information, I greatly appreciate it!
My colleague and I have wondered about her after running into a little problem, so this makes things a lot clearer and gives me time to put a plan into action. _

_Yours Sincerely,

Emma Blighton - Ambyne Angus Stud.

_I hit send and leaned back feeling rather pleased with myself, having accomplished something important without leaving the house or confusing anything. Now I had to watch Katie...I mean Kathrine like a hawk and put together any pieces of the puzzle. I can't actually fire her because she has done nothing wrong..and I've got no one to replace her position.


----------



## Aussiefarmer

I finally get to read some of your stories sis!


----------



## Clydesdales

Hmm...I did not think of that! 
Just as long as you promise not to tease me!


----------



## Clydesdales

Oh and I love your signature!


----------



## Clydesdales

For the next couple of days I followed Katie around like a shadow, I didn't leave her on her own and if I did I was only a distance apart, but close enough to hear her. Josh gave me queer looks but never asked; I hadn't told him about the email yet because he walked around like a grumpy old man. I think he was sore and still getting over his flu, if I didn't have the flaming cast on I would make him rest for a few days, but sadly I was once again the invalid and felt useless.
Katie was so far being really nice and didn't seem to mind me tagging along but I was sure that she was annoyed and just wasn't showing it.

Katie disappeared into the toilet, I was sure it to escape me and it was too rude to wait outside the door, so I backed a few paces down the hallway to wait.
Josh grabbed my arm and pulled me into the kitchen.

"Why the hell are you following her around like that?" He asked. "I know that I said to keep an eye on her...but I didn't think you would take it that literally"

I rolled my eyes and quickly explained about the email.

"Why didn't you tell me earlier?" He asked sounding hurt.

"You were so grumpy...I didn't want to annoy you" I said quietly not meeting his eyes.

"I haven't been grumpy" He said surprised.

"Umm..yeah you have" I said staring at him "You leave the house in the morning thumping...throw your tools when your frustrated and you don't like my cooking"

"Really?" He said.

"Yar" 

"Instead of sticking to her...why don't you go around each paddock of cows each day" He suggested. "That way you know who is missing"

I waved my cast in front of him.

"You can walk or ride the quad one handed...it's not raining as much now and you've got the sling I made you"

"Okay" I huffed.

Why did he have to make the sensible decision?


----------



## Clydesdales

That afternoon I went out and walked toward the quad. It wasn't something I road very often and doing it one handed probably wasn't a good idea; I bypassed it and instead I trudged up the dirt drive toward the boss's big two story house on foot.; he got home last night and I wanted to tell him about Katie straight away, especially because he wasn't here when we employed her so it was kinda my fault for not checking out her refrences first. 
I walked up the stone steps and knocked on the door then stood back and waited.

"Emma" Brian smiled opening the door "How are you? Come in, come in"

Kicking off my boots I followed him down the hallway and into a cosy lounge, that had brown leather lounge sweet and a coffee table that was a simlar shade. The cushions on the couch were perfectly poisitioned and the bright red pillow cases made the red mugs and mantle cloth stand out.

"Have a seat Emma" he said "I'll just get Lizzy to put the kettle on"

I sat down on the couch closest to the warm crackling fire and patiently waited.

Most people thought Brian was a very rich bloke because of his nice expensive furniture, two story house, cottage for his workers and all his cattle, but he had inherited the place and the furniture was something that took him over twelve years to get. Each anniversary he would ask his wife Lizzy what she would like, and he would get whatever that was. Like last year he brought her a lovely handmade RedGum table. He was a nice man in his mid sixties and was a fair boss.

He soon returned with a pot of tea, Lizzy following him carrying a tray with teacups and biscuits.

"Hello dear, how's the wrist?" She asked setting the tray on the coffee table. "Put the teapot down here Brian"


----------



## Clydesdales

"It's mending" I smiled.

"That's good dearie....now how about a cuppa" she asked pouring one anyway.

Brian took a seat by the fire and prodded the burning log with his homemade fire prongs. "What brings up here?" He asked.

I accepted my tea from Lizzy and took a biscuit. 
"While you were away we..well I hired a hand. Her name is Katie...well that's not her real name" I said staring into my cup.

"What's the trouble?" He asked putting the prongs down.

"I only recently acquired her references and it turns out she just works for ya until she knows your routine then steals cattle...usually the best breeders" I explained.

Brian nodded but said nothing. I couldn't tell if he was angry or just thinking, which made me squirm in my seat. Lizzy poured herself a cuppa and sat on the edge of Brian's Armchair.

"Just watch her for now" He sighed "We can't fire her for not doing anything. You hired her so you are going to get rid of her"

"Brian" Lizzy hissed 

"No it's alright Lizzy" I said holding up a hand "I kinda knew that, but I wanted you to know"


----------



## Clydesdales

"No, I'm just kidding" Brian chuckled.

He turned back to the Fire and warmed his hands. From the way he slowly twirled his thumbs I knew he was far away... Something told me that he wasn't quite with it all.

"Are you okay?" I asked

"Might as well tell you" he sighed "My son Darren was supposed to inherit this place, but he doesn't want it and it's to much for me, so I'm going to sell up"


----------



## Clydesdales

I'm so sorry that I haven't posted anymore...but I won't be able to for a couple of days... Sorry!


----------



## Clydesdales

I will be updating tonight!
I'm so sorry for the wait, but it couldn't be helped!

Soon I will be posting the next Heather book....


----------



## Clydesdales

"What did you just say?" I asked completley stunned for words.

"I'm selling up...I'm sorry Emma, you will have to find elswhere to work" He said almost bluntly.

I stared at him in disbalief, where would I go? This was my home and I had imagined my future here for at least another five years.

"So this Katie girl will just leave when we sell up" Lizzy conluded without looking at me.

They didn't seem exactly bothered by the fact that this would leave me homeless and jobless, there was noway that I could rent a place and what would happen to Dolly?

I put my cup on the coffee table and stood up. "I'm sorry to hear that" I mumbled.

Niether of them replied so I left as quickly as possible and sprinted back to the cottage ignoring the strange feeling in my wrist each time I swung it.

..................

I avoided seeing Josh and Katie most of the evening; I left a note on the bench saying that I had a headache and had gone to bed, knowing that Katie wouldn't bother checking and that Josh would knock if he wanted to come in; in reality I was curled up on my bed silently sobbing.

By nine thirty the house was quiet and dark, so I slowly let my silence become a muffled sob thinking the other two were in bed, but I was mistaken and soon I heard a soft knock on my door.

"Can I come in?" Josh whisper yelled.

"Yes" I chocked.

The door opened and Josh slipped in then sat on the edge of my bed.
"You okay?" He asked

"No"

I sat up and leaned on him, he wrapped his arms around me and gently rocked back and forth.

"What's wrong?"

"The boss just told me he was selling up" I sniffed.

"So he's finally decided" Josh mumbled.

"You knew?" I asked wideyed.

"Only knewe that he was thinking about it"

"Why didn't you tell me?" I asked pulling away from him "Do you know that I haven't got any other home to go to...you have your parents, brother and sister...my mum and sister are dead, dad is somewhere in Western Australia last I heard and my younger brother hates me...he blames me for Libby's death...I can't rent...or have anywhere for Dolly....but you know that, and if you had of told me I could have prepared and at least found a job" I said sharply through tears.

"The boss told me not to tell you" He said camly.

I stared at him not knowing what to do or say.

"But I did think of your delmahs" He said "As you said I can live with my parents who have 200 acres, so there is plently of room for Dolly and you"

"Me?" I said dumbly.

"Yes you"

"Your parents though..." I started

He held up a hand to silence me "They are more then happy for you to stay with us"

I opened my mouth to speak.

"Don't try think of a negitive reason...or get angry Emma Blighton" He chuckled.

"Thank-you so much"


----------



## Clydesdales

I will try update tonight...but I get home around 6:30 pm and usually asleep by 7:30-8:00.... but I will try get to the computure before any of my siblings 

I've read ahead and the ending comes quickly and rather abruptly...I must have got board and finished it as quickly as possible...might add extra...if I get time


----------



## Clydesdales

Sorry for not updating...found out at that I had to load wood...and milked late...so by the time I was back somebody else was already using the computer...sorry!!





Dust blew around the arena, the thudding of hooves was all I could hear from my position on the gate as I watched Josh work Dodger around some steers, he was practicing Campdrafting for the rodeo and since I had nothing better to do I had tagged along to watch; Katie was elsewhere, but since the place was going to be sold I had dropped my watch on her, didn't see much point in it any longer. 

"Easy boy" I heard Josh mutter to his horse, as Dodger quickened the pace and almost over took the black steer. "That will do for today" He said slowing him to a walk.

"He's certainly got potential" I said clapping madly.

"He is just a bit quick and would rather put the calf through the fence" Josh mumbled letting Dodger walk on a loose rein.

"He will get there in time"

I slipped off the gate and walked toward them. I had always admired Josh's way with horses, he could handle almost anything thing that was given to him and he rode as if he was born in the saddle....which he practically was, his family used travel with the rodeo circuit... Whenever I could I always took tips from him and watched the way he handled them picking up different techniques.

"I wonder if I should just bring him to the rodeo and let him soak up the surroundings?" He mused "I just don't think he is ready yet"

"Maybe take him and still enter...but just to give him a taste of it, if your not happy...don't compete him...if you know what I mean" I suggested, not really expecting him to listen to my idea.

"Might...I'll see on the day, I can always scratch him if I'm not sure"


----------



## Clydesdales

Okay, it only saved part of it...but I don't have time to edit it...


----------



## Clydesdales

The sound of distressed calves crying for their mums and the mums returning with cry with an extra loud bellow woke me up; at first I just thought it was part of my dream, but it got louder and it was about ten cows and calves making that sound. Then to my surprise I heard a whinny and the muffled sound of a dog growling.
_What the hell is going on?
_I jumped out of bed and pulled on a jumper over my singlet and running to the window, I peered out into the night and saw the brake lights of a truck up near the loading yards, the cows seemed a little way off from the yards as if they has rushed past the yards and whoever was out there was trying to get them back. Without another thought I stripped off my PJ shorts and grabbed my jeans that were hanging on my bed head, I pulled them on while running to Josh's room.

"Josh" I whisper yelled outside the door.

No reply...

I opened the door and rushed over to the slumbering body, "Josh get up" I said loudly.

"What do you want Emma" He mumbled without opening his eyes.

"Someones messing with the cattle" I said shaking him to wake him up a bit.

"What" He said instantly sitting up.

"Listen to outside" I said handing him a shirt which he slowly put on and did up the buttons wrong.

He tilted his ear toward the window and his eyes widened as he heard the cows desperate bellows.

He flew out of bed and pulled some jeans on over his boxer shorts, then grabbing my good arm he ran out of the room, like a dog after a fox.
We shoved boots on and Josh grabbed his Shotgun from the cabinet by the door and pulled me along out to his Ute. 

I pulled him to a halt.

"what" He demanded.

"The Ute will give us away" I answered. "We go on foot or horseback"

I barley noticed the rain which had started to pelt down heavily.

"Foot" He said.

_Foot...lovely, why did I give him a choice?

_


----------



## Clydesdales

Silently we crept over to towards the cattle yards, keeping our eyes and ears open, in case someone caught us. We were about one-hundred yards from the loading ramp when I grabbed Josh's arm and a muffled choking sound escaped my throat, he stared at me surprised, I pointed to the gate that was ahead of us and sitting on the fence was Tom, Laura, and the boss's son; they were intently watching the distance. Josh's eyes widened at first, but then narrorwed in anger, I put my hand on his hand that was holding the firearm.

"Don't you dare shoot" I whisper hissed.

"He's a *******" He grunted.

I glared at him "I don't want you behind bars for attempted murder, how would I cope then" I said.
It was hard trying to glare and speak softly at the same time.

His grasp let go of the gun, and I lay it on the ground under a shrubs.


----------



## Clydesdales

The rain made it hard to ear but it did at least drown any noise we made, the top of the ground was slowly turning into mud and because we were crawling my hands were brushing mud up my arms each time I lifted my good hand up to move forward and my knees were soaked, I was wishing I had brought a jacket....not sure what would happen to my cast....all the cotton wool wood be drenched and useless I guessed.

"What the hell is Kat doing?" I heard Tom say.

"She probably can't get the cows back" Laura snickered.

"Come on, let's go and help her...or we will take all night" Tom said sounding annoyed.

All three of them slid off the fence and disappeared into the night, we waited for ten minutes in silence then Josh crept forward into the yards, I followed as quiet as I could; we closed the yards gates so the cows would run past again.

"Come on, let's jump in the truck and once they have loaded the cows we will drive off" Josh said pulling me along.

"Wait...isn't that dangerous?" I blubbered pulling back.

"Of course it is" He chuckled.


----------



## Mercy98

Oh this is so good! Cant wait to read more!!


----------



## Clydesdales

I may not be able to update today...but I will try to when my siblings are on their lunch break and the computer is available. I've also got to make this bit more realistic then the original is...I'm glad I read ahead and re-jogged my memory!!


----------



## Clydesdales

"Josh" I said rolling my eyes "This is not some Superhero comic where the good guys always win. This is serious and Tom has tried to kill me before, I doubt he would hesitate to do it again. We are also outnumbered there are four of them and two of us...and a soaking wet firearm that's back of there probably in a puddle now due to my careless self" 

"You have got a point" He said seriously. "Have you got your phone on you?" 

"Nope"

"Darn"

Thunder rumbled in the distance and the wind got stronger, I stared at Josh hoping he had some kind of plan forming, but his face was blank and confused.

*(I will add more hopefully this arvo, but I've been called out...sorry*


----------



## Clydesdales

Then we heard the sound of cattle and a dog barking, once again my eyes pleaded with Josh's hoping he would say something. Rain whipped my face and we were dripping wet, the cold went straight through me at if I was a hollow log in an icy creek.

"Well?" I croaked.

"Well my first plan is to silently freak the cattle...just before they reach the gates and keep out of view....then um...then get unto the driver's side of the truck and if I tell you to drive off you frigging drive off" He said in a rush.

It wasn't perfect but it would have to do. My brain was telling me how stupid we were even trying to do this...what if they were armed?

I nodded and rubbed my arms furiously trying to warm them up.

"Emma" He said holding my shoulders "I love you"

"You too" I managed to reply. If there was time I would have kissed him, but the cattle were close and we both had to get into a safe position.

I got behind the rails where I was hidden by a small brick wall I had no idea what it was for and it was have fallen down, but was enough to hide me from view. The cattle were running towards the yards still unaware that the gates were closed, I waited until they were almost upon the gate and then I threw a handful of small rocks at them and have crawled madly toward them. It worked better then expected, the cattle were already worked up enough to go off like a bomb, they wheeled around and headed back toward the four people on horseback.

"Holy Cow...get out of the way" Was all I heard, a clap of thunder drowned out the rest of the noise.
Then there was a break and I heard a lot of yelling and swearing.

I got up and sprinted toward the truck, I had almost reached the door when a hand grabbed mine and pulled me into the shadows, the other hand covered my mouth so I couldn't scream with an effort I bite down as hard as I could and to my delight and disgust I tasted blood, but no sound escaped my kidnapper. Once we were completely hidden from view and the thunder blocked out any sound the griped from my mouth was lessened.

"Thought you would get away with it did ya" Tom's voice hissed in my ear, the feeling of saliva trickled down my ear and made me want to vomit. 

Before I could say anything to him, he landed a blow into my stomach and then he kneed me in the back. I was like a doll in his arms and I instantly fell to the ground winded and unable to speak or kick. He began kicking me hard and without a break, I could taste blood in my mouth and my spine was burning every time I moved or his foot touch me. I was scared and all I wanted was to hear Josh coming to like he always seemed to do, but like I said this wasn't some Superhero comic where the good guys come out on top. Tom grabbed me and forced me to stand up, he leaned my weight agaisnt a tree and started to punch me in the stomach, slowly I tried to dig my nails into his face but he only shook me off; lighting light up the valley around us and I caught a glimpse of his face, his eyes were black with anger and his teeth were gritted in determination...this was not the Tom I once knew, this was an uncontrollable monster.
I screamed as loud as I could, giving him a surprise but I paid the price and more blows hit my face, I felt myself sinking to the ground like a sack, then he kicked me in the head and I blacked out.


----------



## Clydesdales

The dirt road we were on seemed to go for miles and miles without ending. My bottom was numb and my stomach was growling, last thing I ate was half a banana five hours ago...the two horses had eaten more then myself, I wasn't about to complain though as I didn't want to end up eating packet soup which was all I could eat, soup and soft mushy foods, until my jaw was completely healed.

I had woke up in hospital almost a month ago now, and spent three weeks in there having minor operations to put my back, back into place and my jaw had to be re-set...Tom had made a mess of me. Josh told me everything that had happened and I had been mind blown, I had been oblivious to everything happening around me.

I thought Ross was helping Tom, but he wasn't he and Josh had actually planned that night....I wasn't supposed to wake up when I did, and Josh wasn't even supposed to be down there. Once the cattle was loaded Ross was going to drive them to the other-side of the property and let them out again...Tom, Laura and Kate wouldn't have known, they thought that the cattle were headed to Alice Springs. Anyway I kinda threw a spanner into the works...and if I had of made it to the truck Ross would have explained everything as we drove, but Tom got to me first. Josh and Ross spent two hours looking for me, while a Storm was raging.... Tom and the others tried to make an escape but the police were waiting for them, apparently Brian had planned for them to be there to...I think they were to go to court or something along those lines.
The farm is for sale, but Brian is actually moving up to the Northern Territory with Ross, and right this minute Josh and I were headed for Blackwood Park, where his parents lived. I was nervous about it, but I didn't know why...I had met Molly and David at least twenty times and got along real well, but this would be my new home and it was scary.

"Home sweet home" Josh mumbled turning onto a drive way, a sign hung over the driveway and in nice big calligraphy letters it read "BlackWood Park"

"Home....?" I asked glancing at Josh.

"Yes my darling Emma....Home"

He placed his hand over mine and grinned at me.


----------



## Clydesdales

That was the end...but I thought it ended a bit abruptly....anyway I could add a bit more if you would like.


----------



## Mercy98

Its an amazing story, but if you want to add more...that's up to you  I'm always up for more because its such a good story!!


----------



## Clydesdales

Well, I'm itching to put up the start of Broken Hearts....so I'll leave this where it is..for now.


----------



## Roadyy

Well done and while it may have been an abrupt ending it done so if good taste.


----------

